# Field collecting near Chicago?



## bigjej (Oct 8, 2015)

Like the title says. Can anyone here recommend places to collect inverts in the Chicago region? I understand there wont be t's, but would like to try and raising some interesting locals, for the kids to experience, over the winter. Aquatics would be great. While I'm at it, any good local shops (for in between Tinley Park shows)?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pannaking22 (Oct 10, 2015)

Technically you need permits to collect in any of the parks up around there, but hey, we've all done a little sneaky collecting on the side, right?  I did a lot of field work up in that area (all tick stuff so I walked around quite a bit!) and parks I recommend checking out are:

Lakewood Forest Preserve (I believe there's a lake somewhere in the park)
Danada (has a huge lake)
Allison Woods F.P.
Swallow Cliff Woods F.P.
Beck Lake (really only good for the lake)

Hope these sites prove useful to you!

---------- Post added 10-09-2015 at 11:18 PM ----------

Oh, and it's also worth mentioning that if you talk to one of the rangers at these parks, they will usually say yes to you collecting as long as you aren't destructive about it and/or don't collect a ton of one species.


----------



## bigjej (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks for the good info. Not looking to break any laws. Can always collect outside the parks and just do some metting in the parks to dhow the kids stuff.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 10-10-2015 at 08:18 PM ----------

Just saw the 2nd part of your post. Thanks.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 24, 2015)

If you can find the proper habitats, you'll probably find some sphodros sp.


----------

